# Oscar fell on the floor and now it's acting funny



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

2" Albino Oscar breathing heavy and sitting in the sand. He is currently in a 55 with other gold fish and he was in that tank for about two weeks and reintroduced within the last 48hrs. About four days ago I moved the O over to a large tank with one 3 inch O but about 24hrs later I noticed the Albino was getting bullied and looked to have some marks....so I moved it back to the 55 but during the process it fell on the floor. but it was immediately picked up and placed in the tank. I noticed lastnight that the O is breathing hard and sitting on the sand.....the fish moves fines but just seems to have no energy....I know dropping the fish on the hardwood floor caused damaged...can someone tell me what's going on and how worried should I be....I'm going on the second day and I haven't seen the fish at the surface once.....but it's moving around the bottom of the tank.

PH 7.6
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0 just changed water
25-30% weekly water change and 50% once per month


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Give it a little more time, it just got it's rear kicked by another oscar and got moved twice. That's a stressfull experience... They should be able to handle a bounce on the floor... It's just stressed, leave the light off and leave him alone for a while... couple days. Then coax him with some food like a worm!


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

OK

Thanks for the advice......I think its going to be ok like you said...but its still sitting on the sand at the bottom of tank gasping for air....the other occupants are fine and they stay away from the O.

Thanks again......


----------



## Goontar (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm a little new to this game and i don't know if its like this for all or even most Oscars, but mine is a drama Queen!! sometimes all i have to do is stick my hand in the tank and move something and there Porthos goes off to a corner to "sit in the sand and breath heavy". Low or no light and tell him to walk it off.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I Second that Goontar. My O Tiger does that same thing. I hope your guy comes around JCs!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, I'd say 90% of the ones I've had are drama queens...


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

Mine were annoyed with last night, went to see a film and i came home 45 mins after i usally feed them, went to feed them and they looked at me and swim away to go have a lie down, all is well this morning, aggresion on my figures like usual


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:lol: that is too funny Hawkins!


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

Sad news

The Albino Oscar died lastnight.....I found it this morning on its side in the sand with its mouth wide open. I guess that fall did hurt the fish because it spent the next few days gasping for air.....yesterday I saw it swimming around the tank ( a first) but it looked like a fish that couldnt swim.....I began to wonder if the fall burst the fish's swim bladder because it really looked like it couldn't float.....like a catfish....it had to make an effort to go up but then it automatically sank.

any thoughts?

I have one oscar left, so far I've never had any luck with Oscars so I'm hoping I can break the curse because I really like them.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww JC I'm very sorry for your loss! Man that sucks I guess like you said the fall really did the damage and he or she never recovered. Don't give up on keeping Oscars just keep your head up I've had my guy for 8 months now and I love him. Just be careful, I keep my Tiger Oscar all by himself. Any other fish I've tried to add with him he has either killed or tortured to the point where I had to remove that fish. How big is your tank?


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

My Tiger O is inside of a 90gl with a pleco.....scared to put anything else inside.....love this fish...I've had it for about two weeks and I bought it when it was about 1.5 or a little smaller and I swear it has doubled in size in a matter of weeks. Not going to buy another albino....never had luck with them.

thanks


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey No Problem. I wish you luck on your existing Oscar. I have my guy at 8 inches all by himself in a 60 gallon tank with hardly and decorations. He's the king of his own castle.


----------



## riccvicious (Apr 30, 2010)

when i had oscars they were the same way and *** taken alot of oscars in over time, if i ever saw someone with a huge oscar in a 30 gallon or somethign id take it off their hands for a while.

but when their being drama queens like that over time if u mess with ur tank more they get used to u and then seem to act like dogs haha they would lay in the sand and try to hide and kinda panic but i would adjust things in my tank and mess with plands and stuff and it got to the point where when i walked in my room they would follow be and get excited for me to give them a snack and would literaly let me pet them. every oscar *** had did this over time. so just get them used to you.

as for the oscar on the floor. id agree with keeping the light off for a couple days and a lil stress coat never hurts and if u can also avoid even going by the tank cuz if ur oscar gets stressed and hides when u go near the tank it will only make it worse right now.

good luck! im sure he'll be fine


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

He died


----------



## Goontar (Jun 13, 2009)

...awkward...


----------

